
Develop multitasking applications with PHP V5 - SoulMan
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/os-php-multitask/
======
Piskvorrr
Or, rather, _please, please, please_ don't follow advice from 2007 on _clever_
PHP hacks. That's a recipe for trouble in any circumstances, and even more so
in case of the (buggy) attempts at concurrency present in PHP5.

It is now a decade later, there are other tools (PHP version _seven_ has been
released, ffs).

